# Weekly Photo Challenge #18 for Week of 11/15/15



## wvdawg (Nov 15, 2015)

This week's theme is - *rare* - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be *new pics *taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only *one photo per week *in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!

Dennis


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 17, 2015)

Here is a rare gold/yellow bark Japanese maple. This tree will have yellow leaves in the spring, changing to green for the summer, then gold for the fall.

This tree was planted in memory of my grandson who passed away on Christmas morning 2015 from cancer.

The tree was chosen for it's color as Gold is the color for childhood cancer awareness. There will also be a granite marker placed at the base of this tree honoring my grandson, Grant William Terrell.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 17, 2015)

The rare tree is a fitting memorial to your grandson.  May God bless.


----------



## carver (Nov 18, 2015)

*War coins*

Here are some rare coins that were brought back from Germany when my wife's Grandfather was there during the war.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2015)

Prime pre-WWII  rare right there with that insignia on them.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 18, 2015)

*Right out of Grandma's kitchen -*

It is rare to see these in use now-a-days.


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> It is rare to see these in use now-a-days.



You are right Dennis,people just won't use things like those if they don't have a motor(cool shot)


----------



## carver (Nov 19, 2015)

K80Shooter said:


> Here is a rare gold/yellow bark Japanese maple. This tree will have yellow leaves in the spring, changing to green for the summer, then gold for the fall.
> 
> This tree was planted in memory of my grandson who passed away on Christmas morning 2015 from cancer.
> 
> The tree was chosen for it's color as Gold is the color for childhood cancer awareness. There will also be a granite marker placed at the base of this tree honoring my grandson, Grant William Terrell.



I followed your grandson's fight,and was very sad when he passed,you and your family are in my prayers


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 19, 2015)

carver said:


> I followed your grandson's fight,and was very sad when he passed,you and your family are in my prayers



We thank you and everyone for all the prayers and thoughts. The thread has been updated and would appreciate prayers for our youngest granddaughter as well. We should know the results of her tests late this week or early next week.


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> It is rare to see these in use now-a-days.



Cool rare pieces. I have used two of the three but don't recall ever seeing a mixer attached to a jar.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> It is rare to see these in use now-a-days.





K80Shooter said:


> Cool rare pieces. I have used two of the three but don't recall ever seeing a mixer attached to a jar.




I'm pretty sure K80 that's it's a butter churn and there ain't nuthin better then fresh churned butter used one as a kid when we lived in Texas and milked our own cows and turned our own butter. 

Seeings that Dennis is churning butter I'll use my old Sunbeam Mix Master and the hand held flour sifter and make some biscutts, so would some one like to make some gravey to go with them??


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 19, 2015)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> I'm pretty sure K80 that's it's a butter churn and there ain't nuthin better then fresh churned butter used one as a kid when we lived in Texas and milked our own cows and turned our own butter.
> 
> Seeings that Dennis is churning butter I'll use my old Sunbeam Mix Master and the hand held flour sifter and make some biscutts, so would some one like to make some gravey to go with them??




Now we're cookin'!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Nov 19, 2015)

wvdawg said:


> Now we're cookin'!



Now if we can just get some one to fix the gravey we's in bussiness


----------



## K80Shooter (Nov 19, 2015)

We never had no fancy smancy butter churn like that. Ours was a big glass churn and had a plunger you worked up and down by hand. 

I remember when I was a kid I thought it was cool turning milk into butter. In the winter time the churn was placed behind the coal heater as to keep the milk warm and help it sour faster.


----------



## carver (Nov 21, 2015)

K80Shooter said:


> We thank you and everyone for all the prayers and thoughts. The thread has been updated and would appreciate prayers for our youngest granddaughter as well. We should know the results of her tests late this week or early next week.



I'll say a special prayer for your granddaughter


----------

